# T-5 HO bulbs? Which ones are good for Planted tanks?



## ethanhunter (Jul 31, 2009)

HI

I have a 29g tank with Hagen T-5 HO 2bulb fixture total of 48watts, Which bulbs would be good
to use in planted tanks. I was looking at the lifeglo bulbs, what other one would be better or would the life glo be good?

Iam not using co2, but dosing flourish excel and flourish. Does these lights provide enough light or would I need to add another Hagen t-5 fixture? total 72 watts? I was told 1 hagen t-5 fixture with twin bulb total-48watts is good.

Thanks for your help and advice


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

I heard that the hagen kit uses different size bulbs but dont quote me on that


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

A hobbyist, K Richards, did an experiment growing plants under different bulbs combo and published his result in FAMA magazine, July 1987. His result was interesting in that he found a cool white bulb and a gro-light bulb give the best growth rate, followed by two cool white bulbs, then by two gro-light bulbs.

My suggestion is to get one cool-white bulb in the 5000K-7000K range and one gro-light bulb.

The Giesemann Midday is quite popular these day. Before that the GE Star coat was held in high regards, both of which can be obtained from this site here

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_39

best wishes

Max


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bk828 said:


> I heard that the hagen kit uses different size bulbs but dont quote me on that


Not that I heard.

I use a combo of Life Glo and Power Glo over my 72 gal. It's a nice combo though all Life Glo will do just fine, just bit warmer looking to your eye than the combo.


----------

